# My Racing Dummy...



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I got Josh's Dummy. I love it.

I have changed so much from what he built it with already, but hey, it is slowly becoming mine.

You can follow it's progression on Flickr here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gregclimbs/sets/72157623713950631/

First things I swapped were things I had in boxes (kinda) planning to get a dummy.

On-One Mary bars, thompson stem & post, slr saddle (like all my other bikes), ODI ruffian lock ons and a stoker stem ($25 from CL!) & old mtb bar I had laying around:










The flat bar didn't work well with 2 kids in back. Nitto Dove bar did the trick tho:










A friend had an ergomo laying around so I threw it on to track how much I really use her:










Added SKS fenders, swapped the pedals for a set of green mallets (thought they would match better, but they didn't :/) and the ergomo necessitated a crankset, but the shop had an Interloc they gave me FOC (always helps to lube the local wrenches periodically with homebrew). Slow release in the front and the chariot hitch skewer in the back.










I finally was willing to commit to changing the controls out to the paul's that have been in a bin for too long (and added a coffee holder):










I really like the friction backup. This will do until I commit to the rohloff+large marge route in the future.

I intend to not only schlep kiddos with the Dummy but try to do as much zero emmision racing as possible. So a shout out on twitter and two new (to me) thule trays. And today, a dry fit. I will run both wide loaders for the front wheel:










Tomorrow, after the kids soccer game is state crit then a bike pub crawl.

Just like my old jeep, the bike on top costs more than what is carrying it! Seem apropos.

I am still looking for an orange magic carpet. I also might tackle the Burley Piccolo as my kids get older. If so, I would remake the rack for the piccolo such that a std snapdeck could fit OVER the top of the moose rack when not in use.

Installing the bike showed me why I need a centerstand... will be trolling for a used one.

And while I get about on the 20" frame, really, I can tell the 18 would be a better fit for me (especially in terms of ingress/egress from the cockpit w/ a 5 and 6yo on the back).

Eventually I will strip it and powder coat it baby blue.

Bar none, the best money ever spent on a bike.

g


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

This weekend, the Dummy and I had a nice outing.

Saturday was state crit championships. It was also the bicycle pub crawl.

So I loaded up the dummy, with racing bike, change of clothes and rode.

I rode the 9 miles to the event.

I locked the dummy, registered, pinned on the number and warmed up.

Raced, got dropped, got pulled.

Changed, reloaded the dummy, watched the finish of my own race (that is a sucking feeling that I never get over).

Let some people who were totally into the dummy rider her around fully loaded.

Then headed to joint the tourdebrewtah.org already in progress (missed the first two brewpubs :/).

Rode and drank and ate and met some nice riders/drinker along the way.

Found out that the coffee mug holder also does a BANG up job holding a pint glass.

Rode home. On the way, saw a friend sitting on his front porch (probably wouldn't have in a car!) and stopped to say hi. He offered me a beer, and of course, what could I do? Insult him?

Eventually headed home and unloaded.

All in all, 7 hours out of the house, all without a car.

Love the Dummy.

g


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

This setup rocks! Curious, how tall are you? I'm in the market for one, and about 5'8". Wondering if the 16" would be way too small, then I could share the bike w/ my other half...


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I am 6' and the frame is a 20".

I was originally thinking a 18 would work. I almost thought about a 16" so SWMBO could ride it too.

But then I got to thinking that WHEN would she ever ride it.

I found this second hand and originally I (and the seller) thought it was an 18. But in the negotiating, and me looking at his flickr pics, I noticed the frame box said 20 on it.

But the price was right and I figured it was an entry point. If I used it enough, I could justify swapping/buying an 18 later down the road.

<added pic from bike pub crawl - full pics here: http://www.shotu.smugmug.com/ >

g


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Is that the Uof U campus?


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

which one? the last pic is on 3rd south about to pull in to squatters...

g


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm outta Ogden, but I'd still like to hear more about this pubcrawl.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

twas saturday, but they say they will be doing it again next year:

http://www.tourdebrewtah.org/

g


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

gregclimbs said:


> twas saturday, but they say they will be doing it again next year:
> 
> http://www.tourdebrewtah.org/
> 
> g


i saw you at the crit, or at least your bike. even though the crit wasn't too exciting, at least there was nice weather and carnage.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

you got to love a big dummy


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I did a second crit with the slc-sl on the back of the dummy.

This weekend, I tackle the local XC race in my back yard. About a 1.25hr commute to the race course before racing the ss for 27miles. Then ride home.

In the mean time, the dummy gets used almost every day. I haven't subjected my kids to pickup on the dummy in the rain (and we seem to be getting a lot of that stuff lately), as I want them to enjoy the ride.

Pickup from school (curb your carbon):










Playground trips:










Picnic trips:










And of course the gratitous cargo (50lbs of dog food and 40lbs of fertilizer plus marigolds to protect my hop farm):










The dummy also seems to be something that consumes (at least until it is fully "set up") money. Although based on the fact that Dylan keeps spending money on his, I suspect it is going to be eternally "upgraded.

First off, my ergomo is dead. Another from a friend is coming this way, so in the meantime I have been using my iphone with mobile logger from robert calrsen (an open source project from a golden cheetah developer: https://mobilelogger.robertcarlsen.net/)

It works great, but sucks batteries on the already battery-limited iphone. A $32 solar charger from buy.com and a little velcro and life is much better w/o a dead phone:










Next addition happened after back to back trips that left me coming home around 1am. Homebrew meeting and book (I mean drinking) club.

I needed some lights. Without the fancy loop bar, Paul's Gino mounts are key. Add to that two el cheapo cateye lights and replace the batteries with rechargeable AAAs and you have:










and tailights:










And the next iteration is adding the moose rack for a piccolo:










I have seen how others have done it, but based off this dry fit and some conversations with both xtracycle and surly, my first swing at it is to cut the top off the moose rack and bolt it to an ecodeck (with some slight modifications).

If that works, I am good to go, if not, scrap it and weld on two additional sets of rack braze ons. But seeing as how I would like to swap for an 18" sometime in the future, I am reticent to attempt that for fear of resale value.

The ecodeck setup has the added advantage of being able to hot swap the piccolo for std snapdeck+magic carpet for the sum total of the four superhook bolts. Fast, easy and clean.

Ecodeck and 4 whatchamacollars should arrive next week.

Regardless, what is a dummy to do with the box that the piccolo came in? Haul it to the bike shop recycling dumpster of course!










Can't wait to get the piccolo running...

Til then,

g

p.s. more pics are in the dummy set here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/gregclimbs/sets/72157623713950631/


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

awesome!
way to rock the dummy!


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

The dummy grew a third wheel...

I had seen mods before of the dummy with a piccolo as well as a trial-a-bike (seatpost version).

The seatpost version I didn't like since it was so LONG.

The piccolo version (mounts to a rear rack) I really liked, but I didn't like how you gave up half your snapdeck.

So I thought I would do something different.

I get an ecodeck and modified the rack to mount directly to it.

I started by dry fitting the rack to the ecodeck hole pattern:










and then lopped off the "rack" part:










A dry fit looked good:










And the rack/interface suggested more chopping:










When the ecodeck arrived, I was a bit too excited to document along the way, but I ended up chopping the rack to the bare minimum required, drilled holes through it and the ecodeck and bolted it all together with some 1/4-20 stainless fasteners I had laying around:




























So now it is complete:



















This greatly improves the kids comfort as they are not snug up against each other on the snapdeck. And as an added bonus, you really, REALLY can feel the extra help of the piccolo uphill.

After a month of being picked up from school on the dummy, the 6yo was getting tired of riding tight with his bother. But after a few laps around the block, a few trips to the park this weekend, he said, "Now, you can pick us up on the dummy any time you want."

As an added bonus, it really makes stuffing the freeloaders to the gills much easier as you only have to clear one set of legs.

My only "conflict" is I have been running the wide loaders non-stop with the bike tray. With the bike tray pointed backwards, it hits the piccolo. So I either need to reverse the tray, or like Devo, ditch the tray altogether and just strap the bike to the bike and go down the road. Will contemplate that for a bit before deciding.

Oh, and I really, REALLY need a centerstand now.

g

p.s. more images of the process of modifing the moose rack here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/gregclimbs/sets/72157624154916064/


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy Jesus Crap that is cool!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I had wondered if a person could get a trail-a-bike to work with a cargo bike. Nice job!


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Fully Loaded with groceries and kiddos:










And open source tools for tracking the BurlySurly:










Using: https://goldencheetah.org/ and https://mobilelogger.robertcarlsen.net/

Keep on haulin'

g


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, that is sooo freakin’ cool! I had been wondering what I was going to do once my boys outgrow the Burley D’Lite trailer. Now, having read your posts and having also closely examined the pictures, I now know what bike I need to buy next. My oldest son will be 6 years old in December, and is growing tall like a beanstalk, so for sure his days in the trailer are numbered.

Thanks for such an inspirational post!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Ha! I am impressed you get a 6yo to ride in the trailer...

Glad it has helped you... it is a superb thing. We actually did two trips today on it - I did the school run and later in the day, groceries.

The one on the piccolo is 6 and the one on the dummy is 5.

The end of last season was the end of the chariot for them. They just couldn't stand it too much being in there together. I think it might be because they are so close in age that they both want the same stuff in the trailer to play with and so sharing becomes the issue...

I know others that are either 1) farther apart in age or 2) not the same sex and they tend to last longer in trailers...

FWIW, I am going to try and reinforce the mount some and make it more robust... The 2 bolt just has a low overhead of safety considering it is all that is holding him on back there. More on that later...

But gotta say, love the "turbo" as several of our routes have some steep hills... and he loves helping out!

g


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

"FWIW, I am going to try and reinforce the mount some and make it more robust... The 2 bolt just has a low overhead of safety considering it is all that is holding him on back there. More on that later..."

At least use some grade 8 or better bolts... those bolts aren't meant for such a load.


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

...now you need a BOB on the Burly...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

With the kids on the bike, the thing has to weigh 160lbs, right? How the heck do you pedal that thing uphill? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Oh, and now I want a Big Dummy. Thanks. lol


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Hold on… wrong message quoted… please see below…


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

gregclimbs said:


> The dummy grew a third wheel...
> 
> I had seen mods before of the dummy with a piccolo as well as a trial-a-bike (seatpost version).
> 
> ...


A few months later, how is the HDPE deck holding up to the rigors of your little afterburner pedaling with you? I ordered my Big Dummy on the 16th, along with the Peapod LT (for my 4 year old), and am going to be adding an Add-A-Cycle for my 6 year old, and need to plan for any surprises with the "added torque" factor of little legs.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> A few months later, how is the HDPE deck holding up to the rigors of your little afterburner pedaling with you? I ordered my Big Dummy on the 16th, along with the Peapod LT (for my 4 year old), and am going to be adding an Add-A-Cycle for my 6 year old, and need to plan for any surprises with the "added torque" factor of little legs.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


The deck is holding up well.

The bracket is going to a local framebuilder to tack additional support to it this weekend.

Most of the dummy as pictured above is sold. A replacement is coming this way in short order. And finally going rohloff in the rear.

The plan is to get the new (to me) frameset here, and powdercoat it and all the parts, including the welded mount. Then to reassembly.

She is about to change dramatically, just in time to be loaded with 2x cx bike like I had prophesized back in 2008:

http://wattagetraining.com/?p=358

Only took me 2 years...

More to follow.

g


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Racing Dummy 2.0 is already started...

1.0 is in the hands of fedex...

And the parts are rolling in for 2.0:

Rims (wtb speeddisc XL):










Rear Hub (rohloff disc):










Front hub next tuesday...

More after interbike...

g


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Big dummy desires big meat:










Laced last night.

Frame and parts at powdercoat, RAL5012 is the color...

g


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

gregclimbs said:


> Big dummy desires big meat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rohloff and a SON for Hubs?:arf: :ihih:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So you're building another Dummy?!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Seriously better ride characteristics, and unexpectedly decent off-road handling/traction to be gained by the addition of 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworm tires on a Big Dummy. You will be a happy camper.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

gregclimbs said:


> Frame and parts at powdercoat, RAL5012 is the color...
> 
> g


Interesting choice. You trying to match something?


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

Thats a purty blue, not matching against the picollo?


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

@hardtailkid - wanted to trade the 20 for an 18, but ended up selling most of it. do not have 2x dummys!

@LP - thanks for the headsup on the tires... will see if I like the hooks on 32mm.

@bme107 and rkt88edmo the blue is actually going to be closer to in between teh 5012 and 5015. The powder coater didn't have 5012 in stock and estimated an additional week to get the powder in. I couldn't wait that long so selected a in stock blue.

It is closer to the piccolo, but I did not try to match the piccolo as it is probably going to be transitional and we will outgrow it in <2 years by my estimation.

The blue color was inspired the fat mundo in another thread (if I could find the weirwolf tires, I would snap them up!).

Here is the dummy laid bare (naked):










Maybe tomorrow with color... or maybe he is going to make me wait until monday :madman:

g


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I do like the blue on that Mundo.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

A tease until I get back from the bicycle film festival (too bad I can't ride it there!) as the other images are uploading:










She is already half built, but needs cables and chains and.........

More later tonight.

TOTALLY STOKED.

-g


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nicely done...:thumbsup:


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Well...

Three work sessions on it and it still isn't 100% complete, but I am so excited, I thought I would share...

First this was to get it home (with the headset in) and hang the wheels and bars on it and get an idea of what it would look like:










Stoked for that, so move on. Powdercoater did a bang up job on prepping and covering appropriate surfaces:










I was excited to have the son28/Edulux, but didn't want the clutter. So a little planning led to the conclusion I could pull the wire through the vent holes in the fork, unaltered.

Run a shifter cable (new, still soldered) through the fork, heat shrink the wire to the cable and pull through:










Cut and bend a spoke to keep the wire away from the hub/wheel while rolling and during tire changes:










And mount the light:










I actually re-routed the brake line under the light wire so they would not rub after this photo was taken:










The 5yo found matching zip ties at home depot while I was shopping for black:










I am close to done, but not there yet...

Late last night, I got the rohloff cabled, but haven't taken pics yet.

Here is my todo:










Maybe monday she will be done...

g


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks great. Nice color and attention to detail with the dyno cable routing..

Plum


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

*Complete!*

Last post for a bit methinks...

Ergon is out of stock (for now) on rohloff grips, so I got a twist shift pair of matching ruffians and used one (and essentially have another set for when these are toast).

Finally got the black plugs for the canti bosses in too.

My rohloff is missing a tiny part, but an email to Germany led to an email forwarded to Cycle Monkey. I hadn't heard back (my initial contact turns out was on holiday after repling to my message) but he had already contacted Cycle Monkey. When I talked to Neil, he was already mailing me the part. Hopefully, the singlespeed dummy becomes 14 speed this weekend.

And last, but not least, I got a loving care package in the mail:










Which lead to a twitter poll on white vs. black. The results of which were friggin' 50/50.

So I went black and am calling her done.



















Ok, well, not ENTIRELY done. I am contemplating a hardwired, internally routed rear light(s). And I still want to go stans no tubes, but the only rubber strip is schrader (ugh!).

And add the ergons. And swap the front chainring for one without ramps and pins....

And...

_It goes on..._

g


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

gregclimbs said:


> g


Wow, turned out really nice. Black was the right choice.

I really wish I could find a used 18" in the wrong color so i could justify a re-powder.

Hurry up mid-november, I want to start on a dummy project..

Plum


----------



## Kev-Bot (Jun 7, 2010)

*I'm putting my frame and fork up soon.*

I'm putting my frame and fork up soon.

I'll post here when I do

it's an 18 curved TT


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Kev-Bot said:


> I'm putting my frame and fork up soon.
> 
> I'll post here when I do
> 
> it's an 18 curved TT


You have a PM.

Plum


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

gregclimbs said:


> Well...
> 
> Three work sessions on it and it still isn't 100% complete, but I am so excited, I thought I would share...
> 
> ...


I have to say, I absolutely love that one of the first parts on it was your coffee holder. I think it's a metaphor for riding a big dummy.

(Sure, it was probably on your h'bars already, but I'm going with 'you installed it to see how it looked.)


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

very purdy!

wow! super swank!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW!!! That thing is sweeeeeeeeeeet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

lawfarm said:


> I have to say, I absolutely love that one of the first parts on it was your coffee holder. I think it's a metaphor for riding a big dummy.
> 
> (Sure, it was probably on your h'bars already, but I'm going with 'you installed it to see how it looked.)


Yes, it was already installed. But on a side note (and I think mentioned earlier in the thread) it holds a pint glass perfectly as well 

Thanks for all the kind words. Very happy to have it back.

Still stuck in single speed mode for another day or two until the gear arrives, then it will be back to hauling gear and kids and groceries and home depot runs and .....

Looking forward to getting her beat to snot...

g


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Very nice! Looks sorta familiar...


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

What diameter and width are you getting with the Hookworms? I might want to run these with 50mm rims on a custom frame I'm in discussions about.


----------



## seightcustom (Nov 21, 2010)

It's awesome!
way to rock the dummy! :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Finished pics!?


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

*Long time, no update.*



hardtailkid said:


> Finished pics!?


Is a dummy ever finished?

Well, to start, I finally finished my piccolo attachement.

I was unhappy with the way the mount was working.

The idea was sound, but my implementation was not. It needed some for/aft support as it rocked pretty significantly since I chopped it up into little pieces.

So, I took it to a friend (Doug) and local framebuilder (Edwin Bicycles) with the hopes of him tacking a few extra pieces of the leftover rack to it to provide additional mounting points.

I explained the situation to him, he said leave it for a few days. I left the parts and a 14 month old 22oz bottle of homebrew Belgian Golden Strong for him.

He called me back a day and a half later saying come get it.

It exceeded my expectations. And was exactly what I was looking for.




























And back on the bike:



















(more pics here)

As an added bonus, it provides a nice tie-down point for hauling things (like this craigslist/ikea find):










Which was modded to mount my new grain mill 










But what is interesting is that I recently moved closer to, well, my life. And in doing so, I have found (but not contacted) ANOTHER Big Dummy here in SLC. And interestingly, he rides right down my street on the way to take his kid(s) to school. He has a peapod, and get this, a PICCOLO bolted to his snapdeck.

I want to stop him and say "hi" but have missed most opportunities. What'r the odds?

More in a later post...

-g


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

I love this thread.
Just wanted to let you know.
Keep it up.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Greg, I just wanted to express my appreciation for your attention to aesthetics while fully intending to use this bad boy and put it to work. Who says a workhorse utility bike has to be ugly? Well done!


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Greg,

I picked up a piccolo to use for my daughter, any problems with your piccolo mount? I'm thinking about doing the same thing. 

I've emailed a local builder, but if I can't get through to him, any chance your local guy would be able to produce a clone? I'm assuming that he'd need a donor rack, or at least it would speed up the process..

Plum


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Awesome Greg!*

sweet dummy!


----------



## ferrstein (Sep 29, 2008)

I should stay off this forum. Realy makes me want a Dummy!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ferrstein said:


> I should stay off this forum. Realy makes me want a Dummy!


you already want one.
if you like to ride bikes, its a no brainer.
Big Dummy


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

well, it has been a while since I have checked in on this thread...

much is the same on the bike... just riding along the big dumb life.

I replaced the full tray thule rack(s) for old school yakimas as they are MUCH lighter.

I built another custom dummy for a friend who is in love with mine and she uses it tons for a "non-cyclist"

@ferrstein - just pull the trigger - you won't regret it. troll craigslist for used, ride it until you know what you want to do to make it your own - that's what I did.

@SlowerThenSnot - thanks fixie. Love the bike. Cannot say that enough. Might be the only one if I had to have only one. And a third surly is in progress 

@vaultbrad thanks... I thought the same thing - just because I am going to use the snot outta it doesn't mean that it has to be fugly.

@Hand/of/Midas Thanks for the kind words.

@Plum your reply for last as it is the longest. The piccolo is doing great... use it all the time. Kids get angry if I pick them up from school in a car on errand day(s). Uphill, downhill, seems stable and going strong. No issues. If your local guy won't do it for you, let me know. I suspect that I could put you in touch with my guy and maybe if you mail him the rack and snapdeck, he would do it all over again. PM me if you want his contact info.

Strangest load of late was some hand me down homebrew equipment a friend gave me:










It was a heavy load with 3 glass carboys and 2+cases of grolsch bottles...

But it was a few weeks later that I noticed the bottles were FULL! With ~20yo homebrew...

Such is the dummy way.

-g


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

gregclimbs said:


> @Plum your reply for last as it is the longest. The piccolo is doing great... use it all the time. Kids get angry if I pick them up from school in a car on errand day(s). Uphill, downhill, seems stable and going strong. No issues. If your local guy won't do it for you, let me know. I suspect that I could put you in touch with my guy and maybe if you mail him the rack and snapdeck, he would do it all over again. PM me if you want his contact info.
> 
> -g


Thanks for the update, I was thinking that maybe the leverage of the piccolo would put too much onto the flight deck, happy to hear that's not the case.

I called up the local guy earlier this week, haven't heard back yet. I'll try him again, just to try and save the hassle of working out of town. If he's not available, I'll drop you a line.

Plum


----------



## Roosters (May 3, 2011)

Nice bike. Its worth more than 2/3 of my cars.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Leopold, I like the fork light mounts. Did you turn these out or were they purchased ?
Got any close up pics of them ? Do you get much shadowing with the lights mounted in this location ?
Heah, I know, Allot of questions...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

LongtailJunkie said:


> Leopold, I like the fork light mounts. Did you turn these out or were they purchased ?
> Got any close up pics of them ? Do you get much shadowing with the lights mounted in this location ?
> Heah, I know, Allot of questions...


Sorry, not me with the fork-mounted lights. Mine (crude-looking home made jobbies brighter than those $600.00 lights you can buy) are rather boringly mounted using Marwi mounts atop my handlebars.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

LongtailJunkie said:


> Leopold, I like the fork light mounts. Did you turn these out or were they purchased ?
> Got any close up pics of them ? Do you get much shadowing with the lights mounted in this location ?
> Heah, I know, Allot of questions...


Pretty sure those are these:

Paul Component Engineering - Gino Light Mount

Plum


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Thanks Plum*

Looks like that's it...


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

@longtailjunkie - they are in fact gino mounts... I no longer use them as I got the dyno. while I did have them, they were nice, the lights a little underwhelming tho... I have them laying around in a bin in you are interested in them.

@roosters - I am not sure of your point?


----------



## ocsawdust (Apr 30, 2011)

great read. gonna have to try out a dummy. my one thing is trying to put my dog on it, the trailer has been great for almost 14 years.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

This lets you know what can be done if you have the money for it.Very well done.


----------



## ocsawdust (Apr 30, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> This lets you know what can be done if you have the money for it.Very well done.


everything takes money. as a bike rider ergonomics is what every biker thinks of. and of course the lines and such. THE FIT is everything. then comes the likes. every biker does it, change out parts. but talking about a custom build.... why mention money?

OR, am I missing the sarcasim ... most likely I'm thinking.... trying to figure my big dummy build right now!


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

so, on the topic of $ and the cost of this bike...

very, very little was purchased new...

The son28 and light were new. The disc rotors were new. The chains were new...

The eco deck - new. And the nitto "stoker" bars were new...

Everything else (including the rohloff) were purchased used or came from other bikes. If I had to guess... I have less than $4k in the dummy. And maybe even closer to $3.5k in it.

I have certainly got that much use out of it (and continue to).

The best part was I winterized it recently... And by that, I mean I serviced the drivetrain.

It's amazing the level of crap that accumulates in the bottom of you freeloaders when you drag kids around:










It took longer to remove all the xtracycle kit off the dummy than it did to change the oil in the roholff.










And now it is good to go for another year. I do wish that the rohloff was cheaper, as I would tell everyone to get one for anything other than a pure race bike....

When I had it apart, I used the chance to finally add the patch that Dylan gave me...

And I had an idea of what to do with some bike glow I won at a recent race:










I sewed the el wire to the edges of the freeloaded with 30lb monofiliment... a slow and laborious process...

But very happy with the results....

g


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

gregclimbs said:


> so, on the topic of $ and the cost of this bike...
> 
> very, very little was purchased new...
> 
> ...


NICE patch!


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice job, EL wire rocks...


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

gregclimbs said:


> Big dummy desires big meat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From one Dummy to others; This is THE TIRE for a Dummy! They are FAST and SMOOTH and QUIET and have that nice "dance" like a Michelin rubber compound. HIGHLY reccomend! I just bought a Civia "Market rack" for the front. Super handy for throwing a backpack on or quick grocery get. Check 'em out.


----------



## twwoon (Dec 7, 2011)

awesome! I am from Singapore and got my dummy 3 weeks ago. Was looking for more children friendly mods on Dummy and found this thread! Pls see my blog to see my first family ride on Dummy. Really fun ride...and when I see u and other on the forum doing super cool mods... I am very impressed! Pls keep on posting! 
smallwheelsbigsmile.blogspot.com/2011/11/grocery-shopping-with-dummy-intial-ride.html]smallwheelsbigsmile: Grocery shopping with Dummy - intial ride feedback


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow! very nice bikes. I wish I had an extra cycle, but my race bike comes first when spending money on bikes


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

So sweet!!!!


----------



## mikva (Apr 26, 2006)

gregclimbs said:


> Is a dummy ever finished?
> 
> Well, to start, I finally finished my piccolo attachement.


Hi Greg,

I have been following your Dummy 1.0 and 2.0 build and have been really impressed.

I'm planning to add a Burley Piccolo or Kazoo to my Xtracycle.

Because I live in Sweden it's difficult to find used parts and the Moose rack is discontinued.
If you had to build the mount again, would you hack the new Tailwind rack or start from scratch and ask a frame builder to weld a rack?

(tried to send a PM, but apparently I haven't posted enough - yet)

/Mikael


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

mikva said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> I have been following your Dummy 1.0 and 2.0 build and have been really impressed.
> 
> ...


they no longer make a moose rack, but they replaced it with this:

Burley - Tailwind Rack, Black | Trailercycle

which is compatible with the piccolo/kazoo...

/edit/
sorry, I read your post too fast this morning...

yes, I would start with their rack. it ensures the mounting hardware for the rack is absolutely right.

/edit/

should do the trick.

g


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

ocsawdust said:


> everything takes money. as a bike rider ergonomics is what every biker thinks of. and of course the lines and such. THE FIT is everything. then comes the likes. every biker does it, change out parts. but talking about a custom build.... why mention money?
> 
> OR, am I missing the sarcasim ... most likely I'm thinking.... trying to figure my big dummy build right now!


Sarcasim ? was not trying to be that way at all.Was just saying that it takes a lot of money to build a BD or it the did mine anyway.You say why mention money? Because if you have no money you can't buy the parts to build it with.I have to watch my money I am retired here so evey penny counts.Anyway I hope you got your build done.They do ride nice for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikva (Apr 26, 2006)

*Thanx!*

A Piccolo and an extra rack is ordered. Now all I have to do is wait...

/Mikael


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Been a while since 1) I have made many changes to the dummy and 2) I have posted here.

Doesn't mean that it isn't being used daily for schlepping.

Just not posting about it.

Yesterday thought was a huge change (for me)... I finally was able to get the desired drop bar setup and keep the rohloff.

Giles Berthoud makes a lovely shifter that is a four part setup that fits on drop bars.

I got one a few weeks ago and the last pieces of the puzzle came together yesterday:



















Very happy with the result...


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Oooooooo...

Me likey.


----------



## Will Browning (Feb 29, 2012)

This is such a badass thread and totally inspiring. I have a 7 month old baby girl and always been into biking and this thread has given me so many ideas to be able to plan future builds when she gets too big for other bolt on stuff to a standard frame. 
Just need to keep an eye out for a bargain frame set to start the project. 
Keep that bad boy rolling............


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Glad you like it Will and find it helpful...

I really, really like having the drop bars on the dummy. Options and all that.

I started to use strava to log miles on the dummy and it is intersting in that just schleping the kids back and forth to school 4 days a week gets me an additional ~24 miles in a week.

add to that the "commuting" (I don't really commute) grocery runs and to and fro getting around to see friends, go out etc all by bike and it is amazing what you can do without a car...

...I still have a car as it took me to Moab this weekend, but it is pretty much on a highway diet these days.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

nice job living without the car as much as possible. I try to do that as much as possible, but I kayak 4 days a week sooo yea. but i bike to work then back home then load up the car with boats


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the idea of the drops, but I think I'd mis the width of a flat bar for big loads, just more leverage for wiggling kids and heavy loads.

What I'd really like to know is how you like the rohloff for the dummy? I can tell my hub set is not a long term solution, and I could see a rohloff making it into the lineup. I'm thinking i'llget another season or two out of my rear hub, then it's on to a tandem rated hub or something else. I rebuilt it and I still have a noticeable amount of freehub play..

Plum


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

hey thats a nice rig... just curious why the extracycle bags though?


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

The Rohloff on the dummy is sweet. I keep the gearing low (slightly below the allowable spec at 36x17) for hauling the kids and the Rohloff has been aces. When I hit the road solo I top out sooner than I'd like, but the dummy isn't a speed machine, so I can live with it.

Will, the sooner you can pull the trigger, do it  kids love the dummy.


----------



## tenbears10 (Jun 15, 2012)

Amazing work especially the drop bar set up. Very nice


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

This whole thread is full of win :thumbsup:


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Plum said:


> I like the idea of the drops, but I think I'd mis the width of a flat bar for big loads, just more leverage for wiggling kids and heavy loads.
> 
> Plum


Have you looked at the Jeff Jones "Loop" H-bar setup? I am researching setting up my own BD, and that looks like a potentially great bar.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

evandy said:


> Have you looked at the Jeff Jones "Loop" H-bar setup? I am researching setting up my own BD, and that looks like a potentially great bar.


Agreed. The Loop bar is perfect for a Dummy. Lots of good hand positions, tons of leverage, great angle, great comfort.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

evandy said:


> Have you looked at the Jeff Jones "Loop" H-bar setup? I am researching setting up my own BD, and that looks like a potentially great bar.


Have a j-bar currently, the predecessor to the loop bars.

Plum


----------



## MJH8 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had my Dummy for a few months now and just discovered this thread today. Your build is incredible. I'm looking to change a few things on mine too, but I'm the furthest thing you can get from a bike mechanic. It'll all come in time.

I love my Dummy. It's a 2004 20" frame. I'd probably do better with an 18, but the price was phenominal and I had to have it. I live near St. Louis so we don't see many of these popping up on CL or the ads. Weather is turning to winter, but riding it as much as possible until it's way too cold. I'm finding myself riding it even if I'm not running errands because it's just too much fun to ride.

Thanks for the thread. It was really fun to watch your bikes evolve!


----------



## wayonbird (Dec 17, 2012)

The bracket is going to a local framebuilder to tack additional support to it this weekend.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a jones loop bar on my pugsley... and might be getting another for the dummy...

After building a full custom for a client with zee dual pot hydros on 203 ice tech rotors...

I have brake envy. And I cannot figure a way to keep drops and zee brakes... so....

Dummy might loose the drops in leu of loops and saints...

g


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

one of the mechanical to hydro converter boxes out there wouldn't work? Like the TRP Parabox?


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

all the drop bar setups currently are for super light racey brakes. not 4 pot, ceramic piston, 203 icetech rotor badassness...

oh, and rarely have the 1700mm rear brake line needed for the dummy...

going from the wood chipper to the loop isn't that bad


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I came across this post yesterday and just felt I had to tell that this dummy build is just...... Really I'm speechless, and you brew too. Just wow, just awesome. I've always wanted a dummy for the commute and this just makes me want it more. You pointed and just knocked it outta the park with this thing.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

dbhammercycle said:


> I came across this post yesterday and just felt I had to tell that this dummy build is just...... Really I'm speechless, and you brew too. Just wow, just awesome.


And I now own a bike shop 

that said, we have sold more big dummies than I ever expected in the 11 months we've been open.

Including several custom colored, custom built jobbies (full CK, XT, Zee brakes)...

It's a big dumb life for sure.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Well the dummy is still going strong, so I thought I would update...

First and foremost, the hookworms are gone and marathon 2.0s are on. Huge improvement in ride quality and speed. Really noticeable.

Loop bar swapped for drop bars. xo trails for the bb7s because they were given to me...

And the latest addition is just silly... but fun...









Other than that, just yearly rohloff oil changes and lube the chain....

g


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

It's been a while since I updated this thread...

The dummy is still going strong. Although the third wheel is on the chopping block as my kids have out grown it.

We have been self shuttling some evening local packraft trips on the dummy with the dogs.









And today I finally got the fork and a wheel sourced and installed. I highly recommend going big (36mm, 20mmTA) if you want to put a fork on the bike. The stiffness is notable on the bike. My fork is a talas 100-160. The 100 makes it steer predictably with no flop on the road. The 160 is plush for riding a load downhill...

Added a 200mm rotor for "Moor Powah". Cool thing is, it takes like 15mins to change over the set up. My wiring for the light and usb port are all internal to the fork, so 3 bolts and move the front brake and easy to go back and forth between the two setups.

















It's almost maintenance time of year, when the bike will get stripped down, oil change in the rohloff, bleed the brakes, inject grease in the bb etc. Will also be updating the cable routing on the rohloff with a trick I developed when owning a shop and selling a bunch of rohloffs.... using KS dropper noodles at the shifter makes the cables align perfectly with the brake line. And adds the benefit of being able to adjust the cable tension on shifter without having to dig under the bags...









Well, that's it for now... Keep rolling those dummies...

g

*not sure why that first image is rotated funny... and not sure how to fix it.


----------

